# IOI Acc. für die Daten mitnahme von Hitman 2 zu Hitman 3



## Chronik (5. Februar 2022)

Hey hey, ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin bzw. mir geholfen werden kann!?
Falls ich hier im Falschen (Unter) Forum bin bitte ich um verschiebung meines Comments (Ich habe kein besseres [Unter] Forum gefunden)!

Also ich habe mir gestern Hitman 3 (Standard edition, das Deluxe DLC ist ja noch dabei) geladen (über Steam)! Nun habe ich gehört/gelesen das man seinen Spieldaten von Hitman 2, zu HItman 3 mitnehmen kann! Was besser wäre wenn man schon Hitman (1) und Hitman 2 über Steam hat.
Muss ich was beachten oder anklicken bevor ich mich bei IOI anmelde?
1.) Beim anmelde Bildschirm also der Sign-Up Bildschirm bei IOI habe ich unter der Mail und PW eingabe zwei Felder zum ankreuze das erste ist glaube ich Datenschutz(?) und muss ich wegen dem Stern am ende eh ankreuzen. Beim zweiten Punkt:"I want to receive emails from IO Interactive." wollen die meine berechtigung das die mir Mails schicken können/dürfen? Da würde ich das kreuz rauslassen(?), weil ich kein Spam von denen will!
2.) So wenn ich das gemacht habe melde ich mich erst bei Hitman 2 und dann bei Hitman 3 an oder anderes rum?

Grüße und schönes Wochenende

PS.: sagt mal kann man das gleiche Schema auch bei mit HItman (1) machen, also von Hitman 1 und Hitman 2 zu Hitman 3? Wobei das in meinen fall eh egal wäre, weil ich nämlich schon alle Archievements von HItman 1 in Hitman 2 habe!


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> PS.: sagt mal kann man das gleiche Schema auch bei mit HItman (1) machen, also von Hitman 1 und Hitman 2 zu Hitman 3? Wobei das in meinen fall eh egal wäre, weil ich nämlich schon alle Archievements von HItman 1 in Hitman 2 habe!


ja kann man, weiß aber nicht wie es am PC funktioniert, aber PS4/5 geht es, hab ich selbst gemacht damals zum Release


----------



## Chronik (7. Februar 2022)

So mit ein wenig Zeitverzögerung hat es doch geklappt. Weil ich Honk das nicht über Steam gemacht habe, sondern bloß über den IOI Acc.! 
Was aber nicht übernommen würde sind die ersten Achievements, die man im Training vom HItman (1) bekommt!
Naja gut habe ich wieder ein bischen was zu tun!!!

Gruß


----------

